# Livery Prices



## Ecila (3 January 2007)

Just wondering what prices you all pay for your livery and what services you get for what you pay?

I know that it depends on the area, but just wanted to compare a few.......

Thanks


----------



## Ferdinase514 (3 January 2007)

Essex (inside M25)

£120 per month for DIY - stable and field.
£15 per month lorry storage.

Hay &amp; Bedding extra (and crap and expensive 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ecila (3 January 2007)

I think thats about what my friend pays in MK, I pay £30 a week part livery...mucking out, turn out. But thats with a staff discount.....


----------



## Kate_13 (3 January 2007)

I pay £30 a week DIY but this includes putting breakfast in, turnout in morning and the usual stable, grazing, use of floodlit school. 

If I need day livery which includes m/out, t/out/ bring in, feeds made up, haynets made up, water, rug change this is £7.50 per day. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnsongreyhorse (3 January 2007)

£18 per week totally DIY, but do have brill outdoor school to use anytime, no charge for lorry parking (hope they don't come on here and get any idea's!)


----------



## Bex7 (3 January 2007)

£17 pw DIY Stable and grazing


----------



## Bright_Spark (3 January 2007)

I pay £60 a month for Amber- but because I do the horses in the morning (feed, turn out and muck out) otherwise it would be £120. Amber is brought in and fed etc for me in the evenings. I'm in Hampshire.

I pay for feed,hay and bedding (although some feed is split between 2 or 3 of us eg sugarbeet).

Old yard in Kent used to be £20 a week DIY (extra for turnout and you needed to ask another livery to do you horse for the day when nessecary!!).


----------



## crackerjack (3 January 2007)

£70 inc. everything except riding, grooming and tack cleaning. Also includes bed, hay straw and feed.
I am in Hertforshire.


----------



## ladylisa (3 January 2007)

I now rent a field but before that i was at a few livery years in the area, first i was at was £15 a week and was just a stable and 5 hours turnout a day, tack room and a little storage space for hay feed and bedding.

Next was £25 a week and was a stable 24 hours turnout in summer if wanted and in at night from around end oct to end april, and 1 haynet a day as big as you could fill, a school, toilets and a shower feed room place to hang rugs, tack room and another room for grooming kits etc.

Then i paid £24 a week for a small stable very limited turnout (with was done by the yard as they turned out in pairs when they felt like it) haylege a school tea room and a locker for tack feed ect. but horse was in for such a long time i paid an extra £10 for shavings more than i would have done normaly, and horse got so stiff it was no fun anymore seeing him bored out of his mind and got so expensive it ended that i had to sell him.


----------



## Ecila (3 January 2007)

Bex7 Where do you keep Bert now?


----------



## Bex7 (3 January 2007)

Wicken, it is lovely! loads of countryside hacking!


----------



## Bex7 (3 January 2007)

are you thinking of moving?


----------



## Ecila (3 January 2007)

well.....long story short, i want a new job, and so will have to move ponies, now i have two will be even more difficult....they love each other so much!!


----------



## jodiew (3 January 2007)

I have mine at a yard that was only built in May last year, i have use of a 20x40 indoor school, a 40x60 outdoor, four fields for grazing, tack room, wash box, showers and kitchen for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and includes stable, all bedding, hay and feed, and shoes done every 4-6weeks and worming for £260 a month.

He is on woking livery though, buuuuutttttt, the best thing is that he is only used for an 1hour a day mon-fri and as he is not a novice ride only experienced people get to ride him so i dont think it is to bad


----------



## bunnereeny (3 January 2007)

i pay 130 per month which includes stable, fab grazing, hay/haylage and straw. Use of outdoor floodlit school with sj's ect, gallops loads of off road riding incl woods and hacking round here is fab. YO does late night feed, changes rug and turns out for me in morning which i think is an extra 2 pound a day.


----------



## jodiew (3 January 2007)

Oh forgot to say we have free use of trailer as well


----------



## Ecila (3 January 2007)

wow that sounds fab!!! SO not fair!!


----------



## jodiew (3 January 2007)

who was you talking to? lol


----------



## omrl (3 January 2007)

£120 a month for assisted diy. They do both of them everymorning, and i also have my own paddock. Got indoor school, outdoor school, lunge pen, free lorry packing, my own tack room and feed room. It is really good.


----------



## izzyxxx (3 January 2007)

£15 a week for what ever i put in my field got to stables 2 automatic water thingy at each end of the field (one of them has a tap aswell incase of freezing and that)and i can borrow a little paddock for no extra charge if the grass gets low because he doen't like the field getting muddy and hes a loverly chap put electricity and a tap by my stable because i was having to bucket my water from the tap at the bottom oh and he also built an area on the side where i store my hay shavings feed bits of tack aww bless him the other day he offered to put a lock on it if i wanted to put my saddle in (i said he was ok cuz i would feel safer with it at home but the thought was there!)


----------



## fizz-tally (3 January 2007)

atm £80 per month for stable &amp; 700 acres of grazing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




small out door school,water in paddocks/stables,all fences/lights/stables fixed as needed,free storage/trailer parking.

next winter it will be £100 per month with use of a indoor school &amp; extras can be provided as needed.

edinburgh scotland


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (3 January 2007)

£10 per week - grass livery - nothing offered - use of stable if needed - everything else extra


----------



## madgirl (3 January 2007)

£65 pe/w fo part livery then £5 for ride and lead and then if i muck out in the mornings and turn out ride etc she takes £20 oe week but that is in the holidays


----------



## helenandshadow (3 January 2007)

£20 p/w for DIY livery which includes stable with automatic water, field (limited turnout in the winter though), use of indoor school with lights, use of outdoor school, lorry/trailer parking, quite good hacking.
£20 for a round bale of hay
£15 for a round bale of straw
£5 for a bale of shavings

(I am in East Sussex)


----------



## TheBlackMoth (3 January 2007)

£20 a week for stable and giving morning feed and turning out.

Poor facilities -  no electricity  - small outdoor arena - no lights.

But within walking distance of home so the girls can go after school.


----------



## Vickie_Minstrel (3 January 2007)

Hi, 

I pay £18 per week for DIY, thats for stable, own big paddock, turn out every day (there is a groom on the yard every day who turns out for me and brings in for and extra £2 a day and if I want full livery for the day its £7.50 mon-fri, £8.00 Sat or £9.50 Sun) space in the tack room, feed room and hay barns. dedicated rug racks, kitchen with microwave, unlimited use of floodlit all weather surface oudoor school, 24hr CCTV and everything is locked at night with combination locks and theres a electronic gate thing to get in the yard and everyone has their own code. Wow, just realised that i'm dead lucky with my yard. Lol, sorry........


----------



## mandy4727 (3 January 2007)

Lancashire.  £17 a week DIY livery stable and grazing.  2 fields per 2 horses to rotate. use of floodlit sand school 30 x 30.  Summer jumping field. Great hacks. 5 mins from good well attended local show.  Only downs are winter turnout is just one mud field about 2 foot deep in mud and you can't turnout in the paddock. But other than that it's great and half a mile away from my house.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (4 January 2007)

Warwickshire :- DIY £25 pw includes graizing 2/3 horses per paddock, unlimited use of 20 x 40 outdoor menage &amp; 20 x 40 indoor arena, jumping field with full set of jumps, laid out dressage square &amp; good hacking nearby. Secure individual  tack room. Hay, shavings, feed etc are all extra, buy from YO or bring in your own.


----------



## Enfys (4 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 700 acres of grazing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Hells Bells! Have you got a mountain there? I sincerely hope you don't have to hunt for your horse on all of that every time you want to ride
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Lucky you, sounds like great riding.

Whoops, forgot to answer the question. 
In Wales, on DIY, I had a stable/hay shed/use of outdoor arena/generator for electricity/kitchen/portaloo. No charge for trailer/lorry parking. Bought all hay/bedding/feed etc. We paid 6 pounds a week per horse. Land (about 30 acres) was a bog that a water buffalo would feel at home on, the only water was a hosepipe stuck in a river which dried up in the summer and froze in the winter, and for the last 6 months I was there the arena was only half covered because they'd taken the surface up before they had funds to replace it. Actually a great place to be, I was there for 8 years and most of the time was very happy there. You get what you pay for, and because the tack (livery) never went up we couldn't afford to do a lot of work on the place.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (4 January 2007)

I pay £20 p/Week DIY which includes stable, 24/7 T/O in summer, use of a small T/O paddock in winter. Indoor school (when not in use by the riding school), outdoor school, SJs, free trailer parking etc. However in winter you either have to buy your own hay/straw and store off site or buy theirs which is £11 p/w for haylage and £9 p/w for straw. 

There is a horsewalker and extra tasks can be performed by the staff and it is a qualifying venue for a lot of unaffiliated SJ competitions so there are benefits.


----------



## Safina (4 January 2007)

£326 per month for:

*full livery Mon-Fri
*feed (choice of feeds available)
*haylage
*chippings
*indoor &amp; outdoor schools, horse walker and jumping field
*trailer parking
*attendence for vet/farrier/dentist etc 
*400+ acres of offroad hacking inc. a small gallops

I DIY at the weekend but if I need a turnout or a bring in its at no extra cost.


----------



## sloulou (4 January 2007)

safina - whereabouts is that?

I pay £50 per week in suffolk for a kind of part livery type thing.


----------



## lucysnapshot (4 January 2007)

My yard is £135 a month DIY 
£270 a month Full NO EXERCISING NO HARD FEED!

The yard where my mare is going to have her foal is £65 pw full inc hard feed and all extras


----------



## Safina (4 January 2007)

Beds/Camb borders.

The livery yard owner is lovely and offers lots of different types of livery and its all tailored to what you want rather than a set package.

I used to be DIY so its taking me a while to get used to full in the week but I cannot say I am missing the 5am muck out shift!


----------



## sloulou (4 January 2007)

Safina - that sounds lovely!

Bit too far from London for me then....  never mind!


----------



## Whispa (4 January 2007)

£30 per week for a 13.2 retired pony - includes unlimited hay, hard food twice a day, shavings when required.  They muck out, feed and turnout for me, sort out rugs etc.  Pony goes out with 2 others all day, and then in at right.  Yard is fairly basic (no all-weather floodlit menage etc), but its clean and tidy with decent grazing and stables, all the horses are well looked after and fussed over, and the people are very nice as well.  I'm in Nottinghamshire.


----------



## Halfpass (4 January 2007)

I pay £30 per week per horse this includes

Stable
24/7 turnout if required in large lush paddocks
Floodlit sandschool very well maintained with / without jumps
Haylage as much as needed
Gallops
XC jumps
Yard Manager on site


----------

